# Problem with Orijen Large Breed Puppy- what now?



## dtp8513 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ive been feeding my Yellow Lab orijen Large Breed puppy (he is about 5.5 months and 35 pounds).. For a month now, every other day he has loose stools and very bad smelling stools... I tried adding pumpkin tonight to see if it helps...

Im considering switching brands to either Wellness or California naturals (both puppy formulas) or possibly mixing two together..

Anyone have any insight on the best way to go? Id like to keep trying Orijen, maybe even combine it with California naturals..


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'd steer clear of Cal Naturals. Natura (Cal Naturals, Evo, Innova) got bought out by P&G and they're messing with the food. Not in a good way.

Wellness has grain free formulas, so that's definitely one I'd recommend. Taste of the Wild also gets high praise from me and many others on the forum.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Try feeding less for a couple days to see if things change. 

#1 My only kibble fail was EVO back when it came out. I fed Max less than the package read but it was still too much. 
#2 Later I tried to fatten Sassy up and she just pooped out the excess food, going back to the original amount returned her GIT to normal. 
#3 THEN the last clue - Sassy started upchucking 1/3 of her twice daily meals. Clever me, after only 3-4 upchucks figured out that she needed to be fed 3x a day. Good poop, gained weight when fed more often.


----------



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

I fed my lab puppy (14 weeks) Wellness Just For Puppy and have since switched to Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy and she seems to be doing OK on it. 

She had some runny poops at first while on both foods, but it settled out after about a week. These are HQ foods and sometimes little pup tummies have some trouble adjusting to their richness. Poops shouldn't be horrendously smelly, though. Could your pup be allergic to certain ingredients? 

Wellness, Orijen, and Blue Wilderness are all good brands I'd recommend - sometimes it takes awhile to find the right food!


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

I tried Wellness for Puppy before turning to TOTW. Wellness didn't agree with Molly's system & she had mostly soft stools when she was eating it. This is her first day on 100% TOTW and after a few bumps with the size of the kibble, she's done very well with the switch over. I also like that TOTW is an all life stages food so there will be no need to go through the process of switching to an adult food in a few months.


----------



## canine nutritionist (Jul 16, 2011)

Before trying something else I would give the puppy some yogurt to clear the digestive tract and restore it's natural balance. Beware that if the puppy is lactose intolorant, this may also cause diarhea. I would go with a grain free food. California Naturals would not be on the top of my list. Innova Evo, Wellness, and Prairie would be my picks. Remember depending on breed and growth, the puppy may need to stay on puppy food for as long as 11 months. Training with a puppy should get started as soon as possible!


----------

